# Taking breaks



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of you know I hunt my dogs 6-7 months out of the year. Then there is always something I want to improve on before the next hunting season, and they need to be in condition when the season starts. Ive always just given them a break during part of the summer. 
Just wondering who gives their dogs a break. Do you think 2 shorter breaks are better than one that's a little longer.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Just like with competitive sports, too long a beak has no benefit, unless there was an injury. 
The body adapts and it will have to start over again, a certain degree. 

I use human logic on this one, personal experience. With the exception of the mind, the body adapts to the new life style and within a relatively short period it will start to atrophy.... "If you don't use it, you loose it" 
Of course, age plays a role as well.

Nature is very efficient.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I am a believer in continual conditioning now that I am hooked on going out hiking or walking every day. Someone this weekend, on a VizWhiz, called me a walkaholic. :

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/02/viz-whizz-in-briones.html

Interesting seeing three of the pups from Bailey's first litter that are now a little over 2 years old.

The ones that have hiked often and regularly, with their humans, have much better muscular structure than those that don't. Completely makes sense, but this last weekend I got to see the two ends of the spectrum in liter mates. One buff like his dad ;D, one with good average structure  and the other more of a cream puff. :-\ 

TexasRed your dogs WORK when they hunt and give them a break. They earned it. Some R&R is always a good thing.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - PIKE gets a break at the end of the day on the couch ! if you really hunt your V - it is a year round training - YOU know when the pup needs to take a time out - in the field that comes from blocking instead of hunting - lunch breaks - moving to a new field - some things are Very simple for me - I know the PUP and I set the limitations - if you do not - THEY WILL RUN TILL THEY DROP !!! - Vizslas have no limits - you have to set them !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not talking about letting them get fat and out of shape. Just a break from the riggers of hunting and training. Letting the dog be a dog. Taking walks with them were their time is their own, spent however they please. They run, dig, splash in the water, play chase and mark everything under the sun.
No rules, other than come to the whistle when its time to load up for the trip home.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - PIKE is a lap mutt first that loves to hunt - sorry my post may have been taken in the wrong way - you said it ALL - a recall out on a walk or in the field - better be at my side ASAP - that is training - purpose of the post was you have to read the pup - 24/7 ? - if it is not FUN why do it ! that is PIKE's and my OPINION !


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I usually give him 1-2 weeks off every 6-8 weekes of hard work and training. He seems to be more receptive and eager to work after his little breaks. That's when I introduce the next phase or training emphasis. Works well for my pup.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

REM
No worries. 
I was just wondering if anyone else does this?
I think this summer me and the dogs are going to do 2 breaks, each being at least two weeks.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I let them free run, and play and excerise and do whatever, every day. 
But when it's time to train, trial, or hunt, then I do my best to maintain their good manners. 
They soon figure out the difference. 
But if we aren't preparing for something, they still get play time, and run around and stay in shape. 
If we are preparing for something, they still get play time.


----------

